
Next Level Networking – First Pro Dinner Party - rmason
https://dsdoes.com/next-level-networking-first-pro-dinner-party-9561f2f88a65
======
rmason
Dave is a long-time friend, a member of the Bitcoin elite and a new angel
investor. In Michigan we sorely need more angel investors.

I thought his approach to finding (and sparking) investments was novel and
innovative. Lots of angels tell me they just can't find worthy investments and
that's why they're inactive. Dave isn't just waiting for people to pitch him.

